# Limited Time Offer - Book Your Site Today



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Folks,

The arrangements have been made and we have until June 23rd to get our reservations in.

Sept 16th, 17th & 18th at Riverside-Cedars in Morrisburg Ontario Canada!

The campground has blacked out the sites specifically for "OutBackers"

After June 23rd they will release the sites - might mean you can still go you just may not get a site on the OutBackers Strip.

action **SEE THE THOUSAND ISLANDS RALLY POST FOR DETAILS** action

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me see -- thats only a mere 2312 milesfrom my house --


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

After yesterdays booking and denial and RCCl site stealing, tonight I went to book again, this time with the correct credit card and they were closed. They open at 9ish on saturday so I will be the first one calling then.

This trip has turned into lots of work already, oh well, I know that pull-thru site 153 has a unlimited quantity of some great canadian beer!!!









I will let you know what site I end up with.

Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We are in site 155, on da corner.


----------

